# Netzwerke verbinden



## S_Liner (23 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich bräuchte mal wieder eure Hilfe.

Wir haben Anlage A, diese Anlage ist in zwei bereiche geteilt. Jeder Bereich hat eine SPS (S7-400 & S7-300), die mittels LAN- Kabel verbunden sind. 
Anlage B ist auch in 2 Bereiche geteilt, welcher auch jeweils eine S7-400 hat, die auch per LAN- Kabel verbunden sind. 
Dazu hat jeder bereich einen PC wo die Visualisierung drauf läuft.

Ich hoffe ich drücke mich richtig aus, wenn ich sage das Anlage A und B zwei unterschiedliche Netzwerke haben. 

Ich soll jetzt eine Software installieren, mit der ich verschiedene Informationen aus den Steuerungen auslesen kann. 
Wie verbinde ich denn am besten diese beiden Netzwerke? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Netzwerke einfach mittels Kabel verbinden kann/darf.

Wie würdet Ihr das machen? 

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2020)

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Netzwerke einfach mittels Kabel verbinden kann/darf.



Ich würde erst einmal prüfen, welche IP-Adressen alle Teilnehmer haben und gleich schauen ob Konflikte bestehen.



> Ich soll jetzt eine Software installieren, mit der ich verschiedene Informationen aus den Steuerungen auslesen kann.


Was für eine Software? In welcher Form soll sie auslesen? Getriggert in CSV schreiben, Datenbank, SAP...?


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Januar 2020)

Moin S_Liner,



> Ich soll jetzt eine Software installieren, mit der ich verschiedene Informationen aus den Steuerungen auslesen kann.



Nach der Aussage stelle ich mir keine Verbindung der Netze vor, sondern eher ein SCADA-System (z.B. WinCC-Rechner mit zwei Netzwerkkarten), das als zentrales System Informationen der Steuerungen in den Netzen sammelt bzw. darstellt.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2020)

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Netzwerke einfach mittels Kabel verbinden kann/darf.



Damit wäre ich vorsichtig.

Evtl. wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit, Daten per CP oder LAN Adapter abzuholen. Dann bleiben beide Anlagen eigenständig.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2020)

S_Liner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bräuchte mal wieder eure Hilfe.
> 
> Wir haben Anlage A, diese Anlage ist in zwei bereiche geteilt. Jeder Bereich hat eine SPS (S7-400 & S7-300), die mittels LAN- Kabel verbunden sind.
> Anlage B ist auch in 2 Bereiche geteilt, welcher auch jeweils eine S7-400 hat, die auch per LAN- Kabel verbunden sind.
> ...



Ich werf mal das Stichwort Automatisierungspyramide ein 
Bei uns hat jede Steuerung einen eigenen CP zur Kommunikation mit "Fremdsystemen"


----------



## S_Liner (23 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.



> Was für eine Software? In welcher Form soll sie auslesen? Getriggert in CSV schreiben, Datenbank, SAP...?



https://www.mb-software-und-systeme...MI1PuX5e6Z5wIVC-h3Ch0LggE-EAAYASAAEgJw4vD_BwE



> Nach der Aussage stelle ich mir keine Verbindung der Netze vor, sondern eher ein SCADA-System (z.B. WinCC-Rechner mit zwei Netzwerkkarten), das als zentrales System Informationen der Steuerungen in den Netzen sammelt bzw. darstellt.



Das klingt auf alle Fälle sehr interessant, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es bei den beiden Netzwerken dann bleibt.




> Evtl. wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit, Daten per CP oder LAN Adapter abzuholen. Dann bleiben beide Anlagen eigenständig



Also ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit in der Hardwarekonfiguration der Anlagen CP's nachträglich einzufügen. 



Vielen Dank bis hierher..


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Januar 2020)

Moin S_Liner,



S_Liner schrieb:


> Das klingt auf alle Fälle sehr interessant, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es bei den beiden Netzwerken dann bleibt.



Aufgrund Deiner Aussage



> Wie verbinde ich denn am besten diese beiden Netzwerke?



bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es sich einfach nur um diese beiden Netzwerke handelt.

Auch bei einer Auswertung/Verbindung mit Excel musst Du ja die Netzwerke anbinden. Ob man jetzt Excel, WinCC oder irgend etwas anderes verwendet, ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache, dass man zwei (oder mehrere) Netze an ein System anbinden muss. Eine Möglichkeit wäre halt ein PC mit x Netzwerkkarten. Falls Du einen Router dazwischen schalten willst, musst Du in den Steuerungen ggf. eine Routeradresse eintragen. Da Du schon das Einfügen eines zusätzlichen CPs ausschließt:



> Also ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit in der Hardwarekonfiguration der Anlagen CP's nachträglich einzufügen.



kannst Du ja eigentlich auch keine Routeradresse in der HWConfig anpassen, oder?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2020)

Ich kenne mich mit der MB-Software nicht aus.

Schau dir mal die an, da kannst du direkt über LAN Adapter Daten abholen und müsstest an der HW-Konfig nichts ändern.

Ob das für dich der beste Weg ist kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich deine Anlagen und den Umfang nicht kenne.


----------



## S_Liner (23 Januar 2020)

Hallo freiberger,



> Aufgrund Deiner Aussage



Stimmt, die Aussage war rückblickend nicht sehr schlau, sorry dafür. 


Ich denke ich werde mir einen PC mit mehreren Netzwerkkarten hinstellen, das klingt am besten für meine Gegebenheiten. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 

Gruß


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Januar 2020)

Moin DeltaMikeAir,



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit der MB-Software nicht aus.
> 
> Schau dir mal die an, da kannst du direkt über LAN Adapter Daten abholen und müsstest an der HW-Konfig nichts ändern.
> 
> Ob das für dich der beste Weg ist kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich deine Anlagen und den Umfang nicht kenne.



Dazu muss aber eine Schnittstelle auf der CPU frei sein.

@S_Liner:
Wenn eine 1500er oder 1200er dazukommt, muss man wahrscheinlich sowieso neu denken (Je nachdem ob die Daten optimiert oder nicht optimiert vorliegen).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2020)

> Dazu muss aber eine Schnittstelle auf der CPU frei sein.



Wie meinst du? Den LAN Adapter kann man auch auf einen "besetzten" DP Anschluss stecken. Die DP Adresse muss halt frei sein ( Ab Werk auf 0 )


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin DeltaMikeAir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, der Netzwerkadapter wird auf MPI oder Profibus gesteckt und schleift im Prinzip die Schnittstelle durch.
Also im Prinzip ein Profibustecker mit PG-Buchse.


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Januar 2020)

Moin DeltaMikeAir,



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie meinst du? Den LAN Adapter kann man auch auf einen "besetzten" DP Anschluss stecken. Die DP Adresse muss halt frei sein ( Ab Werk auf 0 )



Ja, stimmt. Der Anschlußstecker muss halt einen Abgang haben. Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass es mit der Adresse 0 bei uns mal Probleme gab. Aber Du hasst Recht bei 1-127 wird sich schon was finden.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin DeltaMikeAir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er muss nicht zwangsläufig einen Abgang haben, du kannst den LAN Adapter ja auch unter einen DP Stecker ohne PG Anschluss verschrauben.


----------



## MFreiberger (24 Januar 2020)

Moin DeltaMikeAir,



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Er muss nicht zwangsläufig einen Abgang haben, du kannst den LAN Adapter ja auch unter einen DP Stecker ohne PG Anschluss verschrauben.



ja, stimmt.


----------

